# School Related Question - Districts?



## dgeorge (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a quick question about schools. Here in the US we have "school districts". This means that where we live determines which school our child goes to. Does the same type of thing apply in Italy? In other words, can we choose which public/state school we would like our son to attend regardless of where we live? Thanks!


----------

